# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Test në Excel

## LOGIC

Përshëndetje,
Dëshironi ta testoni diturinë tende ne Excel...
Ju ftoj te merrni pjesë ne ketë kuiz te Excel-it
Për me shumë shkarkoni.  :shkelje syri: 



```
http://www.filefactory.com/file/36ff46/
```

ose


```
http://www.speedyshare.com/902797676.html
```

----------


## besart halimi

përshëndetje logic por s'mund të gjej asnjë faqe për testim nga exceli për shkak se faqja lajmëron se është fshirë dhe nuk mund të behet downlodimi ju lutem mund të më ndihmoni disi si ta bëj shkarkimin e këtij testi

----------


## Sirius

> përshëndetje logic por s'mund të gjej asnjë faqe për testim nga exceli për shkak se faqja lajmëron se është fshirë dhe nuk mund të behet downlodimi ju lutem mund të më ndihmoni disi si ta bëj shkarkimin e këtij testi



Qfar ka tre te trajnim leksione cila tem qenka fresku aj aj aj  :xx: 
Mos u lodh se Logic se ka pas iden qfar ka postu sepse ai ka qen nje software per kembim valutash ja linki www.etoro.com

----------


## LOGIC

Rrushi_CH,
Pse ja fut kot se kam pas iden se cfare po postoj...
nese edhe ketij i thua program per kembim valutash ateher.........


http://rapidshare.com/files/124776450/Kuizi_i_Excel-it.rar

----------


## Sirius

Si po mendon se po ja fus kot kur un e kam shkarku programin pred codev qe ke ve ne postimin e par, mun t'kesh gabu ne venjen e codeve.
Gjith te mirat me kuiz.

----------


## LOGIC

> Si po mendon se po ja fus kot kur un e kam shkarku programin pred codev qe ke ve ne postimin e par, mun t'kesh gabu ne venjen e codeve.
> Gjith te mirat me kuiz.



Nuk e di nga e ke marre ate program, shikoje daten kur e kam postuar, normal qe eshte fshire nga hosti ai fajll qe kam ber upload...

megjithate, shendet  :Lulja3:

----------


## Gogi

A e din naj kush ndonje program te mire per te mesur mbi EXEL-in ( se qysh punohet )

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kam une nje cd shume te mire po pertoj ta bej upload ne internet.Kam tre cd ne gjuhen italiane.
Corso di XP
Corso di Microsoft Word
Corso di Micorsoft Excel
Po e bera upload do ju njoftoj qe tju jap linket ne mp...

----------


## Gogi

Ishalla vendos te ja bajsh upload se vertet na duhet shume ok flm

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te ben pune edhe ne gjuhen italiane...?

----------


## Gogi

po  po ska problem

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Te shikoj sa mb eshte se me ket linje qe kam une do nje muaj ta besh upload.Po ashtu do vete ne ndo1 net caffe.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kush do ate cd qe kam une per te marrur leksione ne Microsoft excel te me kontaktoje me mp ne cdo kohe.Eshte me menu interaktive dhe me VIDEO&AUDIO*.Copyright MorDor...

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Gogi shiko mesazhet private...

----------


## ideas

o shoku a mundesh edhe nje here me ba upload kete test per excel...
te falenderoj paraprakisht!...

----------

